# Counter rotating on BS boardslide



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm still working on that counter rotation myself for board slides, the shuffling he mentions in this video I'm finding helps me control my body position a bit better to make sure I can still rotate the board back in whichever direction I choose.


----------



## ilikebass (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, he mentioned something that I think is the key. He mentioned turning the chest to face downhill on the approach which I think makes a lot of sense and think that's what I need to be doing. So if your chest is facing downhill when you turn the board in the air you have room to counter rotate by moving your lead shoulder back to the front (giving you that leverage) then to come out you just rotate back to your chest pointing downhill which gives you the leverage to move the board back. Not sure if that will make sense to anyone but I think that's it! In other words, if I come into the jump with my lead shoulder in front, I don't have the leverage to counter rotate as I move the board over to boardslide (upper body would then have to be rotated backwards I think), so I naturally use my momentum to get the board over instead. Then I'm screwed trying to rotate out. Going to try that and I'll get back asap!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I dont usually put much effort into 'turning' the board for a BS Boardslide - I just see it as a long stalled out shifty. Kick the back leg out and then bring it back as you hop off. I think if you start the move with your shoulders open you will end up having more of a tendency to keep spinning and come off switch (which sounds like your problem now)

But if you are on the box for 20ft, then you have plenty of time to bring your shoulders into the direction you want to be facing for the dismount (i.e. parallel to the rail/box)


----------



## ilikebass (Nov 6, 2011)

No I was talking about having your shoulders slightly open on the approach so that when you rotate your board CCW (I'm regular) you have some room to counter rotate with your upper body by rotating it CW. I tend to approach with shoulders closed - parallel to board - so when I rotate my lower body I don't have the space to counter it. I think that explains why I need to use momentum and it's more comfortable to land switch. I will try this out today and report back.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Ah gotcha. Makes sense that if you are using more effort to kick the board out your body might tend to keep trying to go in that direction (I'm really not sure how those wizards do 270s on and manage to stop the spin dead before popping a casual 270 off the other direction). I'm still working on getting enough counter rotation to bring my board to 90 degrees on a fsbs


----------



## Eliroerden (Feb 12, 2017)

I find it easiest to try and grab your back shoulder with ur front hand while you are in the air and that helps me keep my upper body counter-rotated. So if you are regular then grab your right shoulder with your left hand.


----------

